# Run Android Apps under Ubuntu with KDE - Shashlik



## drmike (Feb 23, 2016)

I am excited by the potential of this project.  It's early yet, so cutting edge and not polished if your OS and desktop isn't what they are building for.


Shashlik allows you to run Android apps on Ubuntu, so long as you are running KDE.   Others, good luck, try it and maybe we can help kick solutions back to the authors.


This is for Kubuntu:


http://www.shashlik.io/news/2016/02/18/shashlik-0-9-0-kubuntu-package/


ArchLinux and Github links over here: http://www.shashlik.io/download/


Place you can grab famous software APKs from: http://apkpure.com/


Someone give it a spin.  My Linux Mint environment installs it, but no dice getting anything to work.  Going to spin up VirtualBox Kubuntu install later and see if it will work under that.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like you can build it from source. http://www.shashlik.io/what-is/


Building



Prerequisites



First download and install “repo”. A tool that makes it easier to work with multiple git repositories at once.



$ mkdir ~/bin
$ PATH=~/bin:$PATH




Download the repo tool and make it executable



$ curl https://storage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo > ~/bin/repo
$ chmod a+x ~/bin/repo




##Getting the code


Create a new directory, and start a repo sync with our manifest



mkdir shashlik
cd shashlik
repo init -u https://github.com/shashlik/shashlik-manifest
repo sync




Note: The code base is huge. As in, really huge.


Learn more about repo at https://source.android.com/source/using-repo.html


Compiling



Source a script containing env vars and setup, and hit make



source build/envsetup.sh
make




Installation



Installation is currently a manual process as the state changes rapidly.
It’s fairly obvious from the debian files which files are needed where.


----------



## graeme (Feb 24, 2016)

@drmike It might work with Mint KDE, and running Shashlick's VM inside another VM does not sound ideal.


----------



## drmike (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't figured out how to get this working under LinuxMint Cinnamon.  


Hoping they expand support to other desktop environments.


----------

